

Make something people don't want by they will pay for - isnoteasy

 I think we need to get some new glasses to find things that people don't want but things that they will pay for.  Pay for your glasses now!
======
lhorie
Uh. Welcome I guess.

May I suggest that if you're going to post, please post something that
provides an interesting topic for debate, rather than "here's my great idea
because I thought of it, everyone must do it nao" type of posts.

~~~
isnoteasy
Well, I thought everyone has an example of things that they don't want but
that they have to pay for. The tone of the post is humorous. Is a response
(humorous one) to another post entitle "Make things that people want". People
money is not about logic reasoning, they pay only when they have to.

~~~
lhorie
>> they pay only when they have to

Tell that one to Steve Jobs :)

I think you're just arguing about semantics there. Some things people want
(e.g. bling). Others, people need. (e.g. detergent). You can make money in
both types of industries.

